# اقتراح عمل قسم خاص للبرامج الجرافيك



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

سلام ونعمة ، أقترح عمل قسم خاص بالفوتوشوب وبرامج الجرافيك عموماً .


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

سلام وبركه
سبق وان تم وضع هذا الاقتراح اكثر من مره
وكان الرد النهائي
وضع موضوع مخصص لبرنامج الفوتوشوب
وتم عمله من قبل فبرونيا وتم تثبيته في "المنتدي العام"


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2014)

برامج الكرافيك محدودة نوعاً ما. يمكن وضعها في قسم البرامج العام وفرز موضوع مثبت بها إن كانت هناك حاجة.


----------

